# Neuer 22Zoll Gamer-Monitor



## Darkx (7. Mai 2010)

Servus, 

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Gamer Monitor, 24Zoll ist in meinen Augen zu groß. Hab zur zeit den LG Flatron L227WT 55,9 cm TFT Monitor DVI schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Wenn ich meinen mit den aktuellen Monitoren im Mediamarkt vergleiche kann man schon einen deutlichen unterschied erkennen. Würde bis 400euro ausgeben

Was meint ihr zu dem hier Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor VGA, DVI: Amazon.de: Elektronik

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273262588&sr=8-1


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen, dass du alle 3 getrost nehmen kannst da alle samt eine gute und zum zocken ausreichende Ausstattung aufweisen!

Habe selbst einen LG Flatron

8 000 : 1
5ms
22"

und der reicht auch vollkommen aus! 

MFG


----------



## red103 (7. Mai 2010)

jedoch hat der 2233rz einen extrem geringen inputlag und eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit, was ihn zur zeit zum am besten geeigneten TFT für Spieler macht.


----------



## Darkx (7. Mai 2010)

der 2233rz unterstützt ja 3d, hat wer schon erfahrunng damit gemacht?


----------



## Darkx (8. Mai 2010)

War heute nochmal im Mediamarkt. Will mir jetzt doch einen 24zoll kaufen. Was sind zur zeit die TOP Monitore?


----------



## Darkx (30. Mai 2010)

Habe die Woche meine PC Hardware Zeitschrift bekommen. Da war der 24Zoll  Hyundai W243D Testsieger. Finde jedoch sonst keine Tests oder Bewertungen zum dem Monitor in anderen Foren. Hat den zufälliger weise schon getestet?


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe (07/2010) ist der Testsieger im 24" Segment der Eizo Foris FX2431 (900€ )!

Für ca. 330€ bekommst du den schon von dier genannten Hyundai W243D, der an Platz 2 steht.


----------



## Darkx (2. Juni 2010)

Hab ihn gestern bekommen. Bild und Ausstattung Top , Bedienung Flop. Hab es nicht geschafft ihn einzustellen. Sensor zum Einstellen des Monitors(Bedienungsfeld) hat verrückt gespielt und danach abgeschaltet. Schick ihn heute wieder zurück.


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2010)

Na dann lässt die Qualität der Hyundai Monitore aber stark zu wünschen übrig....


----------



## Black_PC (4. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht war der Monitor auch einfach mal nen Ausrutscher gibt es doch überall mal


----------



## Own3r (4. Juni 2010)

Das ist klar, hoffentlich kommt das aber nicht allzu häufig vor!


----------

